# what size vent to use



## Arpsf (Jan 4, 2009)

I am re-locating two 40 gallons from the kitch in the first level and second level to the basment. I am trying to firure out what size flue pipe to use the total run is 40 feet. the entire run will be vertical except at the flue. would it pass code with a 4 in double wall or would it be safer to just go with a 5 in. any replies greatly appreciated?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about an intro from you in the intro forum.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When size matters....
Go big!
Think 12"!:laughing:

http://www.rif.org/http://www.rif.org/


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Please tell us about your self first here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Sometimes I run PVC pipe for water heater vents.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Sometimes I run PVC pipe ,

sometimes I use stainless steel.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Sometimes I run PVC pipe for water heater vents.


Like this???
:thumbsup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Bad example Super, it should have been PVC all the way.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have seen flexible dryer vent screwed to the draft hood. That way you don't have to worry about those pesky fittings.

Or, you could relocate the heaters outside. No worries about venting then. Just a little somethin to keep the rain out and Viola!

Edit: OK I just checked in my code book. 6" triple wall stainless should do the trick.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

It's all dependant on how many btu's the hwh's are. then you can find the size using national fuel gas code


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I have seen flexible dryer vent screwed to the draft hood. That way you don't have to worry about those pesky fittings.
> 
> Or, you could relocate the heaters outside. No worries about venting then. Just a little somethin to keep the rain out and Viola!
> 
> Edit: OK I just checked in my code book. 6" triple wall stainless should do the trick.


I saw this a few months back. I asked the ho how many people in her family had been suffering from chronic headaches. Her jaw dropped.

Not only was it a flexible dryer vent but it was run in an s-trap.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

UPC is one size larger, but those fan induced vents (power vents) should be considered separately.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

super plumber said:


> Like this???
> :thumbsup:


Are you following me around taking pictures of my work?

That's awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Are you following me around taking pictures of my work?
> 
> That's awesome!:thumbup:


 i guess this means you're published. congratulations buddy you've earned it.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeez, you are a bunch of cranky, mean, bad-tempered, arrogant plumbers....
I LOVE IT HERE!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## solarman.net (Feb 2, 2009)

Rule of thumb:
The square root of the squares.
If you have two 4" vents tying together and mostly a vertical run.

4x4=16
4x4=16
= 32
Square root of 32 is just under 6......6" flue


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

solarman.net said:


> Rule of thumb:
> The square root of the squares.
> If you have two 4" vents tying together and mostly a vertical run.
> 
> ...


California Plumbing Code or UPC says vent shall not be smaller than the largest vent, plus 50% of the additional vent. For 2- 4" vents
4x4=16
4x4=16~2= 8
16+8= 24
5x5=25 5" vent is adequate for gravity type appliances.
Don't use this for fan induced vents (fan forced)


----------



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

just on power vents right?


----------



## bob young (May 4, 2009)

*21 .5 rifle*

try that in N.Y..C. AND THEY WILL COME AFTER YA WITH A AK47. IF YA WANNA GO THE GAY ROUTE WHY NOT JUST USE A RUBBER HOSE ! ARE YOU ACTUALLY A REAL PLUMBER ? :jester:


22rifle said:


> Sometimes I run PVC pipe for water heater vents.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I build all of my Flues out of brick.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bob young said:


> try that in N.Y..C. AND THEY WILL COME AFTER YA WITH A AK47. IF YA WANNA GO THE GAY ROUTE WHY NOT JUST USE A RUBBER HOSE ! ARE YOU ACTUALLY A REAL PLUMBER ? :jester:


Ummm Bob, The poster was someone that couldn't read that the forum was for "Professional Plumbers Only" We tend to take liberties with them at times...:laughing:

I would believe that all the advise given in that thread mighta been a bit bogus...:whistling2:


----------

